# Aired Hare



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

So I have owned my beloved 84 GTI for about 3 and a half years now, and really want to take a break from making it go fast to focus on making it look a little less like a stock stripped out Rabbit. It has KW v2's on it now, but I have always wanted to bag a mk1, and have pretty much every single part to piece a kit together in my possession already. I also figured this would be the perfect way to say **** you to those who say air ride cannot be put on a performance car, as this car will see plenty of track time this summer, including a few hillclimbs if I'm lucky  Anyways, enough of me blabbing and more pics. 

A few terrible pics of the victim: 
























Underhood: 








Parts to be installed: 









This will be a budget build, but will be built with both pan laying (sorry guys, no subframe here)and track performance in mind. I have around $500 into all the parts shown in the pic above, so I expect to be south of $1000 by a considerable amount by the time all is said and done. I will be starting on everything when I get out of work this morning, and hope to at least have the rears done by the time I go to bed.


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbup: seeing u post in my thread, i was wondering wtf u drive, thought i recognized the user name, but couldnt put a car to it. 

did i sell or buy a part from u before? i think i have your phone number... listed as "16_hor" ...early westy grill last year at h2o?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Yep, that's me :wave: I think I sold you my last 2 early westy grills iirc. I was also at your guys camp site most of the weekend at Madness this last year and was part of the chair burning  I was the skinny tall kid with tattoos and a New Castle keg glued to my hand haha. 

Pic of said chair burning


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

ha, now there 2 of i think 6 in my possession, there was a chair burned next year? you might have been at the sight next to ours, schoolhaus kids cite maybe? i cant remember having much of a fire at our cite last year, let alone i cant say i remember much of anything last year. 

im thinking since i live like 7 minutes away i may just jolly my car to maddness in w/e condition its in, maybe if im in possession of bags by then, i can play with switches in a stripped shell :laugh:


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

OH THAT CHAIR! ha yea, thats the chair i picked up down the road from the show for free, some skater kids were there, thought my car was cool when i picked up the chair


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

It definitely was you and Andy that I was drinking with, when we weren't doing hot laps in Saya's Caddy of course. We burned the chair Sunday night after everybody left. We were all ****faced, and decided that the lazyboy that somebody left behind needed to be added to our fire asap. Sofa and I loaded it on, and I put the fire out once it started burning the trees next to the fire pit. Now that I think of it, you may have gone home earlier Sunday evening, so you missed out on that. We'll just have to burn another one next year :laugh:


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

I look forward to seeing this come together.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

stemiched89 said:


> OH THAT CHAIR! ha yea, thats the chair i picked up down the road from the show for free, some skater kids were there, thought my car was cool when i picked up the chair


 That's the one. I had a pic kicking around of the flames that I took right before I realized that I needed to put the fire out before we burned the campground down  I'll see if I can find it on my computer when I get off work, you'd get a kick out of it.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> I look forward to seeing this come together.


 Do you ever sleep?  Me too Terry, I may be ordering some Uvair brackets and a foundation deluxe from you if I can't get the front low enough, but I'm going to try to work with what I have first. I have a set of mk2 airbagit front struts that use double bellowed bags and no internal bump stop. I actually measured the brackets where the fit over the strut, and they might actually slip over my coilovers. If they do, I can compress the bag itself down to about 2.5-3 inches or so, versus the 5 someodd that the Uvair shafts you with. I know madtextureyo got within an inch or so with Uvairs and 15's before he raised his towers, so those bags will def. be enough to lay pan if they fit my coils. I'll have pics up by late morning, with at least the rear laying out on the beam


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

i do believe i went home sunday afternoon, but i think i had came back sunday night, or something along those lines, im not sure. i def remember hanging with saya and sofa sunday, so that musta been sunday night after the show sometime.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

I remember that now, you did indeed come back later on. I feel like I'm in one of those stoner movies where they spend the whole movie rediscovering what they did the night before :laugh:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Man you do live up to your vortex name in way ,i see the hor and think whor3 .due to you having 2 cars on air now ..hope to see one of the two at dustoff ! 

Ill be the shorter skinny kid not tattoed and no beer in hand ..but prolly an arizona iced tea haha 

Good luck ,ill be watching the builds 
​ !


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

16v_HOR said:


> Do you ever sleep?


 I'll sleep when I'm dead! LOL 

Sounds like you have a solid plan for sure. 

Interested in how the front "bagit" setup is constructed. Do they have an inner bag as well? The height limitations of the UA bags is quite irritating indeed. Any chance you can snap some deconstructed pics?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

that_guy_bry said:


> Man you do live up to your vortex name in way ,i see the hor and think whor3 .due to you having 2 cars on air now ..hope to see one of the two at dustoff !
> 
> Ill be the shorter skinny kid not tattoed and no beer in hand ..but prolly an arizona iced tea haha
> 
> ...


 Haha, now I'm going to ask every person I see with an iced tea if they're you  The 337 will be carrying me to Dustoff this year, I still have to do some more tuning on the Rabbit which is time consuming since I have to pull the ecu apart every time I want to adjust my fuel maps (using digi1 with a Moates chip burner :banghead: ). 



_WCHLVR_ said:


> I'll sleep when I'm dead! LOL
> 
> Sounds like you have a solid plan for sure.
> 
> Interested in how the front "bagit" setup is constructed. Do they have an inner bag as well? The height limitations of the UA bags is quite irritating indeed. Any chance you can snap some deconstructed pics?


 I work overnights, so I firmly believe in your "sleep when I'm dead philosophy" :laugh: The airbagit struts are basically a dual bellow bag with no inner sleeve. You can see them in the top of the pic with my parts, one of them is seperated from the strut. They basically slide over the strut much like a Uvair, except the design uses 2 o rings each on both the top and bottom to seal the air between the bag bracket and the strut, if that makes any sense. I'll take some pics of it tomorrow for you to give you a better idea. 

As far as progress goes, I mostly test fit different parts of the management today, and fit the airbagit brackets on my coils (or attempted to I should say). The opening of the bracket that slides over the strut was too small, so I measured both my KW's and the airbagit struts to find that my KW's are a quarter inch larger in diameter than the air struts. So it's either time to get creative with the Uvairs which I don't want to do, or better yet take a trip to the machine shop tomorrow morning to see what they think about opening up the hole on the bracket another quarter of an inch. If that doesn't fly for whatever reason, I can always weld up a steel bracket for these guys, so I have a few options before the double bellow bags are tossed aside in favor of the Uvairs. I really don't want to use the Uvairs if I can help it, as I have 195-45-15's on my wheels and any smaller 15 inch tire will sacrafice the performance of the car which is a no no in this build.


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

I really like the flexibility these bags could. Hope they can be modded to fit. 

Look forward to seeing the pics for a little better understanding. :beer:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> I really like the flexibility these bags could. Hope they can be modded to fit.
> 
> Look forward to seeing the pics for a little better understanding. :beer:


 I have kind of a "risky" idea to mod the brackets, but if I **** it up I'll ruin the brackets. I get off work in a few hours, so we'll see how brave I am then :laugh: Btw, I was reading the thread on mk1dubz, did you and your wife ever get the topsy turvy idea going?


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

16v_HOR said:


> I have kind of a "risky" idea to mod the brackets, but if I **** it up I'll ruin the brackets. I get off work in a few hours, so we'll see how brave I am then :laugh: Btw, I was reading the thread on mk1dubz, did you and your wife ever get the topsy turvy idea going?


 Would it be easier to just make up a new bracket? 

Topsy turvy idea- Sure did. Worked like a champ! :laugh:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> Would it be easier to just make up a new bracket?
> 
> Topsy turvy idea- Sure did. Worked like a champ! :laugh:


 Awesome, I'm going to have to try that sometime. In regards to the brackets, I can either try the idea I have, or spend money at a machine shop (with this being a budget build and my wallet being wayy too thin I would like to save this for a last resort and do as much as possible in house). If my idea doesn't work, then I can always make up a new set of bottom brackets anyways, so I should probably just cut the ****ers up when I get home  The only issue with modifying these myself or making up a new set is the o ring grooves on the inside of the bracket that seal the bags. I'll post up pics when I get home so you can see what I mean, but I would imagine they won't be the easiest to remake :facepalm:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

I spent some time out in the garage this morning, and discovered that the airbagit brackets are too small by a **** hair, and would fit perfectly if there weren't any threads on the coilover body. I think at this point it will be easier to have them machined down a hair as long as the machine shop doesn't want to rape me on the price. I'm going to go back out and put the rears in so they're out of the way, but first here are a few pics of the airbagit setup as Terry requested. 
The fully assembled air strut 








Bottom bracket 
















The top of the lower bracket where it bolts to the bag 








If you look inside, you can see where the grooves are for the o-rings to seal the bag. 








Top bracket 








O-ring grooves for the top of the bag 








How the bag looks when it is separated from the brackets


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Not much new here, just spent the night at work getting all my fittings on the valves and bolted up to the tank and such. I did find more recent pics of my engine bay though, those last ones were pretty gross. Here you go, and more progress will be made soon


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

good updates... I had cut my airbagits so much, they were blown very much so.. the shocks arent meant to go very low.. fyi!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Santi. I was planning on these shocks being complete sh!t anyways, so replacements will be in order shortly after getting them together. Management will be installed tomorrow night, unless I get a bit of motivation to work on my mk4, but that is unlikely


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I know you already have stuff, and I'm sure you're looking for budget things, but you may even look into mk2/mk3 stuff from Airlift and then modify that accordingly to fit... 

At least for front, then Chapman rears and custom bottom brackets for them.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

That (Air Lift struts) was going to be another option if these don't work out. I will be upgrading to mk2 spindles for bigger brakes anyways, so they would be complete bolt on at that point. I already have the Chapmans, and will be getting shorted lower mounts and drop plates to really put the rear on the ground :thumbup:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

16v_HOR said:


> That (Air Lift struts) was going to be another option if these don't work out. I will be upgrading to mk2 spindles for bigger brakes anyways, so they would be complete bolt on at that point. I already have the Chapmans, and will be getting shorted lower mounts and drop plates to really put the rear on the ground :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup: keep up the work then!!!


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

16v_HOR said:


> That (Air Lift struts) was going to be another option if these don't work out. I will be upgrading to mk2 spindles for bigger brakes anyways, so they would be complete bolt on at that point.


They will be complete bolt on arrangement but the overall height of the MK2 assemblies will likely limit how low you can actually get.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> They will be complete bolt on arrangement but the overall height of the MK2 assemblies will likely limit how low you can actually get.


Raised strut towers, DONE!


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Santi said:


> Raised strut towers, DONE!


I'd be curious if this would be enough


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> They will be complete bolt on arrangement but the overall height of the MK2 assemblies will likely limit how low you can actually get.


Thanks for the tip Terry. Maybe I'll just borrow a single spindle from a buddy of mine and do a quick test fit. If not I have no issues getting these to work with the KW's


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

curious to see how this turns out...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> I'd be curious if this would be enough


it would. its been done..  it was baby blue mk1 w/ purple RM's IIRC


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

The Easter Bunny was on BOC's and Vmaxx's then Bagyards. I dont recall the Bagyards being MK2 versions.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> The Easter Bunny was on BOC's and Vmaxx's then Bagyards. I dont recall the Bagyards being MK2 versions.


any idea what the difference is size wise for the mk1 v. mk2 bagyards?
gotta figure theyre probably pretty close..


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> any idea what the difference is size wise for the mk1 v. mk2 bagyards?
> gotta figure theyre probably pretty close..


Not sure. I do know the MK1 strut is the shortest of its kind. Because of this it is used for all sorts of lowering and racing applications. i.e. To lower a Super Beetle you use MK1 struts.

Having my parts guy compare them for me. As soon as I hear back I will post up.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

right on, yeah just out of curiousity... would be good info to know :beer:

to kick it off, heres a mk1 bagyard with some sort of mk1 fk cupkit thing 










sadly didnt have a chance to compare the bombers with the supremes, because i was w/o a strut for 6 months (thanks openroad  )


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Got the management and my Xenon lip installed today, but no pics because I forgot a camera :banghead: I was wondering if somebody had a front mk1 bilstein strut and could measure the diameter of the shock body for me. I am planning to go to the machine shop to ta;lk over the machining of the bag brackets, but I am not the happiest about my bags being sealed by 2 o rings that are pressed against metal threads on the coilover body. I was hoping that a mk1 Bilstein strut would possibly fit the bill instead, and I could always modify the housing later to fit a shorter shock if needed. Thanks in advance-Jon


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

So upon going through my watched topics I rediscovered this thread (I forgot I even made it to be honest  ), so I figured I at least owe you guys an excuse for my lack of progress. With no further delay, here are a few pictures of my said excuse:








What's this?








Where did my engine go? I told you, it was those kids with the wrenches (free beer at h2o to whomever remembers that rather obscure movie quote)








What, no rust?








Heat is for bitches, let's fill that big ugly hole!
















The reason for all this destruction
















Launch control circuit ready to go 








Wiring begins
















Harness through the fender








Progress thus far








Much better than before. It still isn't done as a few subtle items in the bay would suggest (ie: lack of intercooler piping and cooling system as well as my injector harness not yet being tucked away), but that will be taken care of in the next week or 2. The bay is actually a bit farther along that pics suggest, but this is all I have on my phone so this is what you get for now eace: evilnixon. I also have pics of a little something Mr. Terry sent me.
Oh hai!








My brother has comparison pics and the pics of them installed on my car on his phone, but I will get those up soon. So I will leave you with a picture of my cat being adorable, because only taliban communist rapists don't like cute pictures of cats. You're not a taliban communist rapist, are you? :sly:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

opcorn: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Excuse accepted


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> Excuse accepted


:heart: 

I am going to post up the before and after pics of your chapman inserts tonight, but I'll tell you now that those dropped me 4.5 inches over the old ones  How's the truck coming along?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Super Troopers


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

16v_HOR said:


> How's the truck coming along?


Slowly. Just got a bunch of gaskets to get the motor back together. Also got the bench seat re-installed.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Super Troopers


Ding, ding, well done sir! I hope you like good beer, cause I definitely owe you a few at h2o, and maybe if you're lucky I'll let you shoot the next door hotel rooms with our water balloon launcher  Are you planning on going to Madness this year? 



_WCHLVR_ said:


> Slowly. Just got a bunch of gaskets to get the motor back together. Also got the bench seat re-installed.


Yeah, that part of the project always goes slow, I tend to lose steam once the engine is back in and wired. Are you going ahead with the aba or just sticking the 1.7 back in to get it going?


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*not trying to bust you but please!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ok your air build is going beautiful... but *PLEASE* change those clamps on your fuel lines to an fittings.. or.. fuel line clamps im not going to bash you like i did years ago but... well you can see for your self

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-your-fuel-lines&highlight=checked+fuel+lines

keep up the good work though!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

mveitenheimer said:


> ok your air build is going beautiful... but *PLEASE* change those clamps on your fuel lines to an fittings.. or.. fuel line clamps im not going to bash you like i did years ago but... well you can see for your self
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-your-fuel-lines&highlight=checked+fuel+lines
> 
> keep up the good work though!


I already have the fitting, that was just a lazy make shift repair that just never happened to get changed while sitting around (this car hasn't seen the road in 3 years). The air build is actually going rather slow, but this pig needs to run again and be tuned enough to drive around before I **** around with anything else unfortunately. Thanks for looking out, I was not happy when I put that clamp on there, but it did it's job, then the car broke and here we are a few years later :banghead:


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

16v_HOR said:


> Are you going ahead with the aba or just sticking the 1.7 back in to get it going?


Still going to rock the ABA/JH combo. Hopefully the head I picked up doesn't need rebuilt. Once the motor and trans are in I can start work on getting the triple carbs mounted. 

Good luck and positive thoughts for getting both our cars back on the road! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Getting closer.....
























And an after shot of my rears with Terry's bottom mounts (on 13's)








That's it for now, should be running soon so I can work on the front struts again


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

16v_HOR said:


>


Sexy. Your swallowing some serious tire there sir. Whats she sitting on?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> Sexy. Your swallowing some serious tire there sir. Whats she sitting on?


Thanks, it is fully aired out on 175-70-13 stockers, but I will be going with 14's so it should be low enough to tuck a bit of rim once I get those on  Got the next 2 days off, so the engine bay should get wrapped up most the way and maybe I'll even mess around with those front struts while I'm out there


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

16v_HOR said:


> Ding, ding, well done sir! I hope you like good beer, cause I definitely owe you a few at h2o, and maybe if you're lucky I'll let you shoot the next door hotel rooms with our water balloon launcher  Are you planning on going to Madness this year?


Probably not to Madness, but if h2o happens, I'll be there with the Bunny


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Got the engine wired up, but Murphy's Law struck. Settings conflict with the ms (no big deal) and a laptop that refuses to cooperate means its not running _again_. 

Third gear stripes on I95 coming soon.:laugh: 

The pics dont do it justice, this thing is stupid low right now.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Progress:








Here too








Starting to look like a real car again
















Temporary wheels








Random picture of the boc's that never made it into my photobucket before.








That's all for now, Yates (Dave926) and I are going to put a long day in tomorrow, hopefully with a running and tuned Rabbit to show for it by the end of the day eace:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

New wheels came in via Deutsche post, so while we're at it, let's play a game of guess the wheel. Here's the teaser pic, have fun fellow wheel whores 








Free beer at H2o and/or Madness for the first one who figures it out :thumbup:


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

thats too easy... aluline turbos!
duh! i want my free bear at madness


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

stemiched89 said:


> thats too easy... aluline turbos!
> duh! i want my free bear at madness


To mk1 people it is, but there's only a few of us in here so I thought I might be able to sneak it by  You will be getting beer from me at Madness regardless, and I'll see if I can go out into the woods and catch you a free bear too 

In car related news......IT RUNNNNNNNNNNNSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

can we give the bear beer? ill put it on a dog leash and walk it around, may even bring a harness and try to ride him.

hang an old bus vw badge from his collar and enter him in the show?

too bad i wont have a car before the show... tried to buy one to do up a bit quit, but **** fell through :banghead:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

stemiched89 said:


> can we give the bear beer? ill put it on a dog leash and walk it around, may even bring a harness and try to ride him.
> 
> hang an old bus vw badge from his collar and enter him in the show?


Haha, hot laps on the beer bear in '11 :laugh:


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

16v_HOR said:


> In car related news......IT RUNNNNNNNNNNNSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats... I hate you. :laugh:

Mine runs great... in my imagination! :wave:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> Mine runs great... in my imagination! :wave:


 Haha, been there before. There were times where I would hum engine sounds when out in the garage in attempts to keep my sanity, def not one of my prouder moments :screwy:

Since the wheel game is over, I spose it would be okay to post up this:








14 inch 4x100 hotness 

New intercooler came in today, then I had to leave for work :banghead: More progress tomorrow opcorn:


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

I was just sitting in my truck earlier today pretending I speed shifting. Good times! :laugh:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> I was just sitting in my truck earlier today pretending I speed shifting. Good times! :laugh:


Haha, that's classic. I am a firm believer that nobody can be deemed a true motorhead until they have speed shifted in the seat of an unfinished project


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Haven't really been in here much as of late, and have been slacking on this thread in terms of updates, so let me catch everyone up to where I'm at now. 

One of the biggest problems I had been having is finding space for the intercooler. It normally goes in front of the radiator and pushes the rad out another inch or so towards the motor, and all other mk1 guys mount their front mounts the same. Well when I put my aba (mid 90's vw 2 liter) serpentine setup on, the alternator took up that "inch or so" that I need to make everything fit, so the previous method will no longer work here. I bought and tried out a few other intercoolers which all yielded the same problem (every single one making the radiator not fit by jusst a ****hair, very annoying), so it was time to get creative. I've always toyed with the idea of mounting an intercooler underneath the car, kind of like how a Corvette radiator mounts except mine would lay more flat. So after a trip to Lowes motorsport for some steel flatbar, I was ready to begin. 

I started out with this intercooler from a first gen Saab 9-3. It isn't the thickest core in the world, but I have a trick up my sleeve for that  Plus it fits perfectly under there and has the inlet and outlet on the same side, so it will work. Here's a pic for anyone who doesn't know what these look like.








I don't have actual pics of me working out there, but I basically bent the flat bar by hand with a torch and a 3lb. sledge, and used the torch again for the twists, but took out the ball pein (I wanted to work the metal instead of smashing it like the sledge does) and used the sledge as a backing. I ended up with something like this:








This is a picture of the driver's side bracket installed, which bolts through the front rad support and attaches off a hole on the bellhousing.








I don't have pictures of the passenger side installed (the one pictured outside of the car), but it bolts to the front apron the same way and the back piece bolts to what used to be a mounting hole for the ac compressor on the alternator bracket. I can take a picture of it installed if anyone cares. Here's a pic of everything mounted up.








Another from the top.









I absent mindedly forgot to account for engine flex with these brackets, so I will be modifying them this week with bushings so they don't just snap off at the body over time. The car is all together now and ready for tuning tomorrow (for real this time), but I had to put the coils back in due to leaky valves (need to be resealed). I am going to just order a set of manual valves as I hate electric valves to begin with, but until those come in it will be rolling static. That's about all there is to update on, I'll post some finished bay pics in the morning followed be rolling shots/burnout pics as they become available


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

id get some fans on that, or a small lip underneath to push some air through it... it looks like its almost completely horizontal?

be curious what you see for intake temps when you come to a stop after some hard pulls...


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> id get some fans on that, or a small lip underneath to push some air through it... it looks like its almost completely horizontal?
> 
> be curious what you see for intake temps when you come to a stop after some hard pulls...


Already plan on venting it with the brake vents on the front lip, and then throwing some small slim lines on top of the intercooler itself  It will be left the way it is to do initial tuning tomorrow (don't have fans yet), so I'll post up some intake air temps from the datalogging for a laugh :laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> id get some fans on that, or a small lip underneath to push some air through it... it looks like its almost completely horizontal?
> 
> be curious what you see for intake temps when you come to a stop after some hard pulls...



Im using the same one, I see about a 20* rise above ambient with creeping boost from 5 psi to 12-14psi and a long 4th gear pull

On a side note, we got this **** box running and driving Saturday night, minus all lighting and brakes, while auto notching the chassis legs. :laugh:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Dave926 said:


> Im using the same one, I see about a 20* rise above ambient with creeping boost from 5 psi to 12-14psi and a long 4th gear pull
> On a side note, we got this **** box running and driving Saturday night, minus all lighting and brakes, while auto notching the chassis legs. :laugh:


 Hey, don't bad talk the self notch  Since you added in the bit about my car running I spose I am obligated to post up a few pictures. The car has been washed since these were taken and the front will be lower and with flares once the frame is notched, but I'm very happy with progress at this point.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Dave926 said:


> Im using the same one, I see about a 20* rise above ambient with creeping boost from 5 psi to 12-14psi and a long 4th gear pull


but i bet yours isnt mounted horizontally at the bottom of the engine bay :laugh:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

glad to see all this progress


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Ben from RI said:


> glad to see all this progress


Thanks man, you and me both


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

She's lookin good. Eager for pic of more low!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> She's lookin good. Eager for pic of more low!


Thanks, you and me both


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh I think I forgot to mention that the car is on coils atm and in those pics because of crappy valves that I was planning on using. The bags will go back in after Madness, but for right now getting the car ready for a trip to PA is more than enough to keep me busy


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, so this thread is looong overdue for an update. The car made it to Madness no problem, and was an absolute blast. A buddy of mine drove down in my mk4 (his Rocco was inop at the time) and it was amazing to compare the 2 cars side by side on the twisty and smooth amazingness that is the roads around Maple Grove area. I have never had both of these cars roadworthy at the same time before, so it was fun to drive both and compare. The Rabbit did have a breakdown on the way back when the dizzy **** the bed on the side of I-95. However considering that this car hadn't been on the road in almost 3 years, had only about a week of road time prior, and the fact that it broke down 20 minutes from my house on a 900 mile trip I was actually rather pleased. I did ruin the intercooler getting the car up on the dolley (Valvecovergasket will be pleased as hell about this :laugh: ) and I have already set up a better intercooler setup, but pictures will come on that later. So now I will spend the rest of the week buttoning up the car and replacing the dizzy before I start working on the bags again. THIS CAR WILL BE THROWING SPARKS AT H2O THIS YEAR  I'll get new pics of the intercooler setup in the am, but for now here's a few pics taken of my car at the show, and a few more of the general Madness that makes up, well, Madness. NOW WHERE"S MY STADIUM ****ING MUSTARD?!!!! :beer:


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Lookin good brotha! I got a diamond silver GTI valence for that bad boy. Let me know if you need it!


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh... and matching front flares!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> Lookin good brotha! I got a diamond silver GTI valence for that bad boy. Let me know if you need it!


I already sold mine, I have a slew of old 80's front lips that will cycle theri way through my car 



_WCHLVR_ said:


> Oh... and matching front flares!


I have my flares, just didn't have time to dig them out of the shed before the show. I was verrry rushed getting this thing ready for Madness. To give you an example, I was wiring my fans up in the rain 10 minutes before we left while my girlfriend was throwing on a coat or rain-x (no wipers) :laugh:

I will be talking to you about some bag brackets soon though, is it possible to have them made without the holes drilled in the brackets for the uvairs? I have an idea using a different set of bags that I have that will let me roll a little bit lower than the Aerosports will


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Whatever you need my friend. Just let me know and we can make it happen!


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Any updates???


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Road Boss said:


> Any updates???


Current stuff might be going soon to a fellow vortexer in Ct., we'll see how that plays out over the next week or 2. If the bags go then I can start on my super secret forced induction project I've been wanting to do on this for quite some time......Trust me, it will be crazy


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

So no more bags? How did you like the bags on a mk1?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Road Boss said:


> So no more bags? How did you like the bags on a mk1?


At the moment it's static and the bags are fs, we'll see how this potential parts trade works out that I have lined up. It will either be bags or crazy fi **** this winter as I don't think I'll have the time/funds to do both, so I'll let the selling of my bags be the deciding factor. As far as ride goes I actually kind of liked it on bags tbh, the Uvairs just didn't go low enough. One could always buy Terry's bag bracket creation, but the ride height will still be a bit high if on smaller wheels (14's and under) with low pros unless you run some really low offsets to clear the bags. If I redo the bag setup this winter I will probably be finding a way to install some mk4 Air Lift struts I have kicking around, most likely with raised towers. I've always said that if I can't roll just as low on bags as I could when the car was static then there's no point imo. So to put a long story short, I liked the ride and the bags may be going, but I'm not sure yet. I'll update here as soon as I know how things will be going.-Jon


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Bumping for an update man :thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

that_guy_bry said:


> Bumping for an update man :thumbup:


 Funny you should mention that, this just happened yesterday  








Parked outside with the daily pile 








Air is sold for now, but I have been keeping busy with the engine bay, electricals and the dash panel I just built. 
















Now that it is on the road, a taste of things to come. 








I''ll get started on it soon enough, I've been itching to bag it RIGHT lately :thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice , good to see ya still going at it bagged or not . Love the new wheels ! 

I love being bagged , when I drive the fiancés car that's still static I get bored driving it places


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

that_guy_bry said:


> Nice , good to see ya still going at it bagged or not . Love the new wheels !
> 
> I love being bagged , when I drive the fiancés car that's still static I get bored driving it places


 I'll always have this car, we've been through alot together :heart: The new wheels are Zender Turbos, I have had a few sets before but always manage to sell them before they make it on the car. Air is always fun, as well as addictive :laugh:


----------

